# Suggest a Business Name



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for little inspiration.

Me and a friend are looking to setup a small website with the intention of selling some of our photography as canvas prints

Will be a small select number of prints and just something we want as a hobby (at first) as i know this is a hard market to break into fully.

We struggling for names though.

Anybody want to put in a few ideas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

Flashers ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

..Small Print ?


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

just some quick off the top of my head with the details you have provided

From Lense To Print (FLTP.com or .co.uk should be easy to come by)
CanvArt
CanvaShot
Canvas Visuals
TopShot Canvas

Best of luck


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Hotshots Canvas


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Use one of your names. 

Not as easy to remember "Print Masters" or "Flash 'n' Snap" as "Gary Barlow Photography" imo, especially if you know the person you are buying from.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

the one thing that popped into my head right way was 

Inspired Prints

Sort of gives the company a feel that they are not just any photographs, but thought about not just "point and click" and job done, which you see a lot of these days.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Canvasiers


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

Canvassing for Business...joke 

Capture the Moment?

Decent Exposure?


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas so far.

A bit more information, most of our shots will be long exposure shots (time-lapse if you like) of landscapes etc along with some abstract & portraits.

We had ideas to use some of our initials, W and B (last names) which could be incorporated too!


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

I think ShiningScotsman's suggesting of CanvArt is a winner!

CanvArt Photography (as the name)
Art on a Canvas (as the slogan)


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Artifact!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Look into the trademark registration if there is one on the name CanVart..

a quick google throws up a NZ company with the same name.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Arty Farty Pichers


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

inspired prints sounds good to me, make sure you one where the domain name is available even better if you can get .com and .co.uk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Canvas Opinion, Prints Charming, In the frame, Perfected Image, Frameworks ? I'll get back to you with more, give me a minute !


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Captured Moments, Canflash, Camerattack, Photo finish ? Sorry mate, i'm suffering from brain freeze, i'm normally way more on the ball with this stuff.


----------



## mr polish (Jan 26, 2012)

*how about*

Canuprint artoncan or maybe photocan, imagecan.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Canvas Opinion, Prints Charming, In the frame, Perfected Image, Frameworks ? I'll get back to you with more, give me a minute !


Thanks for the ideas,

We have decided to go with a variation of yours

Framework Studio

Thanks mate.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My pleasure, best of luck with the venture.


----------

